# NIB To Ditch Laser, IPSO Likely to Wind-Down Laser in September



## Lightning (23 Jul 2011)

Last week, AIB announced that they are ditching Laser for Visa Debit. Now the last remaining bank to support Laser cards, NIB, are also pulling the plug. NIB will introduce "an international debit card" later this week. 

Meanwhile, the directors of IPSO will make a decision on what to do with Laser in September. It is likely that a wind down decision will be made. 

Hopefully, NIB will, like AIB and BoI, support a NFC 'contactless' debit card. 

Source: Sunday Business Post article by Emma Kennedy.


----------



## Complainer (24 Jul 2011)

This could be a big issue for Lidl and Aldi and their customers - as they don't currently take credit cards.


----------



## Lightning (24 Jul 2011)

Aldi accept Visa Debt, but not Visa Credit.

Hence, customers will still be able to use their new debit cards there.


----------



## sitstill (25 Jul 2011)

Link please?


----------



## Lightning (25 Jul 2011)

It was in yesterdays Sunday Business Post. Not all SBP articles are online.


----------



## shweeney (25 Jul 2011)

CiaranT said:


> Aldi accept Visa Debt, but not Visa Credit.
> 
> Hence, customers will still be able to use their new debit cards there.



so do Lidl.


----------



## Lightning (28 Jun 2012)

Confirmed. Finally. 

NIB are ditching Laser. 

[broken link removed]



> In the coming months, the internationally-recognised *Visa Debit card will be introduced to replace the existing Laser card service. *


----------



## kimmage (28 Jun 2012)

when your OP mentioned international debit card I assumed MasterCard.  Danske use MC for their debit cards so I assumed they would use that here too.  No doubt Northern Bank will follow suit.  

Nice improvement.


----------



## Molly Bloom (3 Jul 2012)

What's the down-side of Visa Debit (as opposed to Laser card)?  I like Laser and find it easy to use for cash at ATM machines, or to pay for groceries, etc, also my utility bills over the phone.

Is there an interest charge for use of Visa Debit .....?

Thanks, Molly


----------



## Willy Fogg (3 Jul 2012)

In those respects, it works exactly the same. The difference is, it's accepted everywhere Visa credit cards are (so it's infinitely more useful for using online, abroad etc).

The fees will be relatively similar to whatever your issuer charges for Laser cards.


----------



## Lightning (3 Jul 2012)

Agreed but the fees for non base currency transactions (e.g. ATM withdrawals abroad) are much higher with Visa Debit (certainly with AIB anyway).


----------



## Molly Bloom (3 Jul 2012)

Thanks, guys, for that!

Molly


----------



## Complainer (2 Oct 2012)

Just got my nice new combined Laser/Maestro card from NIB today - the letter says that they sent out the activation code a few days ago, but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Lightning (3 Oct 2012)

You will be getting another new card soon, when NIB ditch Laser.


----------



## twofor1 (3 Oct 2012)

Complainer said:


> Just got my nice new combined Laser/Maestro card from NIB today - the letter says that they sent out the activation code a few days ago, but it hasn't arrived yet.


 
The activation code is not necessary if you have eBanking, you can activate your new card with your pin, go to Cards & currency – Card Overview, then select Activate card from the drop down menu beside the card you wish to activate.

Interestingly the expiry on my new card is only Oct 2013 which would suggest the Visa Debit is coming soon.


----------



## kimmage (3 Oct 2012)

Looks like it will be 2013 before we get Visa Debit.  My card was skimmed recently and the lad in Northern Bank who called me said they have it earmarked for early 2013 Jan/Feb - but the cards will change anyway from 15 November to reflect the Danske branding - seems like a lot of waste if you ask me, replacing cards at that rate.


----------



## StatsLie (3 Oct 2012)

shweeney said:


> so do Lidl.



Debit cards can cause some confusion though. Our local Lidl accepts our Mastercard Debit card but one in Waterford refused to accept it.


----------



## Willy Fogg (3 Oct 2012)

Staff training issue, most likely.


----------



## Time (3 Oct 2012)

This was a big issue when visa debit cards became widespread.


----------



## Complainer (4 Oct 2012)

CiaranT said:


> You will be getting another new card soon, when NIB ditch Laser.


Freudian slip?


twofor1 said:


> The activation code is not necessary if you have eBanking, you can activate your new card with your pin, go to Cards & currency – Card Overview, then select Activate card from the drop down menu beside the card you wish to activate.
> 
> Interestingly the expiry on my new card is only Oct 2013 which would suggest the Visa Debit is coming soon.



Thanks - my missus rang the bank, and got through to some nice lady that told her we didn't have to activate the cards at all, as there are existing accounts. This is despite the cover letter explicitly mentioning an activation code. It's a bit mad, Ted.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (1 Apr 2013)

Anyone have an update as to when Danske/NIB will switch to Visa Debit? I have asked by email a number of times but they don't want to give any indication as to when it will happen.


----------



## Lightning (8 Apr 2013)

Laser is getting shut down in April 2014. 

Danske has still not made a final decision on a replacement. 

Danske hope to make a decision in the "coming months". 

Why are Danske delaying the move?


----------



## Knuttell (8 Apr 2013)

CiaranT said:


> Why are Danske delaying the move?



You were probably asking a rhetorical question Ciaran but its perhaps because they are intent on pulling out of Ireland?


----------



## Lightning (8 Apr 2013)

Knuttell said:


> You were probably asking a rhetorical question Ciaran but its perhaps because they are intent on pulling out of Ireland?



Yes, it was a rhetorical question 

Danske now call themselves a "private and SME corporate bank". 

One wonders if Danske will offer 'retail' banking services (current accounts etc) forever. They certainly seem half-hearted about it at the moment.


----------



## Protocol (9 Apr 2013)

I'm a bit worried now.

They keep saying "they are committed to Irl".

But they closed some, then all branches.

I just assumed they are slow in replacing the Laser debit cards.

If they did pull out of retail banking, what would hapen to the mortgage book?

I have a LTV 0.5% tracker.


----------



## Lightning (9 Apr 2013)

Protocol said:


> If they did pull out of retail banking, what would hapen to the mortgage book?
> I have a LTV 0.5% tracker.



Sold to 3rd party. Tracker would have to be honoured.


----------



## Lightning (31 May 2013)

Still no news on a replacement for Laser for Danske customers. 

Danske like to preach about SEPA awareness, they don't see so prepared themselves for the imminent end of the domestic card system.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (1 Jun 2013)

It is somewhat frustrating. I would really like to see a contactless Visa Debit card being issued as soon as possible.


----------

